# MP3 Re-Encoder?



## bobaneena (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi All,

I was wondering what the easiest way to re-encode MP3's to a lower bitrate was? This is so I can transfer MP3s to my mobile without full 6Mb stereo quality . . .

Cheers,

Bob


----------



## Mikuro (Jul 27, 2005)

iTunes. Open the Preferences, and select the Importing tab.
Choose "mp3", and "custom" from the two popup menus and enter whatever bitrate you want in the window that appears. Then drag the mp3s you want to convert into iTunes, select them, and under the Advanced menu, select "Convert to mp3"

Tip: It makes it easier to distinguish the new ones from the old ones if you sort your iTunes Library by "date added" (if you don't see that heading, go to View menu > View Options).


----------

